# 308 WIN



## jjga316 (Dec 9, 2006)

I am having truoble getting a good group out of my thompson encore. I have a 26"heavy barrel. I have tried hornady 150gr SST. I just cant seem to get a good group. Does anybody have any suggestions of a better round or maybe I should use a different grain.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Some guns do not like certain types of bullets, powder, or primers. If something does not work then change it. If you want to shoot 150gr. then do so just chose a different type.

It is common knowledge that there are three sides to the force: The Light Side, The Dark Side, and Chuck Norris.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

.308s just suck!!!! :wink: 8)


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Jiffy, if that new 308 has too much recoil for you I'll be glad to take it off your hands!


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

not my experience but many others shooting 308's with 1:10 twist barrels (assuming yours is 1:10) have trouble with 150grain and lighter bullets. Mine shoots very nice groups with 150 grainers with 1:10, even shoots decent with 110 v-maxes.My most accurate hand load is 150 grain nosler ballistic tip but it's a pretty spendy round for plinking. Unless your stuck on 150 grain bullets try 165/168's and see what happens.I still havnt found a heavier bullet to match my 150 grain set up. .308 is typicaly a very accurate caliber, might just need to experiment a bit.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Longshot said:


> Jiffy, if that new 308 has too much recoil for you I'll be glad to take it off your hands!


Yeah, it does kick pretty hard. :wink:

I'm thinking on trading it in for like 10 30-30's or something. :lol:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Jiffy, I'll trade from one 30-30, an apple core and a rusty bent nail. what do you say, deal? 
Deano


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey Jiffy,

I'll trade you my Savage 10FP, of course you'll have to kick in a little cash. Unless you leave the Nightforce on it then it'll be an even trade.   8) 8)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

jjga316,

You really need to try some different ammo. Don't get stuck on one bullet type/weight, brand. Try some 165's, 168's, just try as many different kinds as you can afford.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Boy you guys drive a hard bargin. :lol:


----------

